# PowerBook G3 + USB



## rvsalou (5 Septembre 2010)

Je possède un vieux PowerBook G3, qui n'a pas fonctionné pendant 2ans. Pour le refiler à mon petit fils, j' l'ai ré-initialisé (formatage à zéro) et ré-installé le système. La dessus j'ai ré-installé (avec CD) une carte USB, carte qui apparait bien sur l'écran, qui ne fonctionne pas, et qu'il est impossible de renommer!!!!
Si quelqu'un s'y connait...ou se souvient encore de ces vieilles machines et peut me trouver une solution... c'est mon petit fils qui sera content... et moi je ne serais pas obligé de lui en acheter un plus récent, neuf et plus cher:rateau:
Merci à tous
rvsalou


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est un slot d'extension qui permet d'avoir une entrée Usb2 sur le slot cardbus ?
C'est sous Os9 ou OsX ?
t'as fait la MaJ du firmware ?


----------



## rvsalou (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour
Au départ c'est un système ( je crois) 8.5, avec MJ 8.6. J'ai acheté une carte USB 
(USB CARDBUS CARD ...de marque Comet) à l'époque pour me connecter en USB et pas seulement en SCSI, carte installée avec le CD, et une fois introduite sur le coté gauche du MAC, je connecte une fiche USB sur cette carte. Cette fiche me permet de connecter 2 accessoires USB qui peuvent apparaitre sur l'écran.Pour ce qui est de la MJ firmware, il m'est impossible de télécharger sur internet quoi que ce soit vu l'ancienneté de l'appareil...Pour lui 
 seul Internet Explorer l'intéressait, Fire fox et Safari il connait pas.
Je "crois" qu'il faut seulement renommer la carte (sur l'écran)... comme un fichier, mais là...impossible. Peut-être autre chose!
Merci


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2010)

Essaie en installant l'Usb Card Support


----------



## rvsalou (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai téléchargé l'Usb Card Supportavec mon Power G4, mais je fais comment pour passer au PowerBook G3, j'ai pas de moyen pour me connecter en USB? Je n'ai plus de matériel valide en SCSI?
Merci


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2010)

Connecte te toi en ethernet.
Fais une recherche pour voir comment connecter deux ordi de cette manière.


----------



## rvsalou (7 Septembre 2010)

Merci
Je me suis débrouillé bêtement "avec le lecteur CD". Je suis vraiment naz d'avoir posé cette question aussi stupide. Y'a pas plus nul que moi sur ces machines.
Merci encore l' Invité et à la prochaine


----------

